# Last of my Brined Wild Hog



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Have a shoulder and a Ham been saving. The second smoke on the new smoker will work!

The ham got a BBQ rub down

The shoulder got a honey, Brown Sugar, Ground Mustard and Ginger rub. Hickory smoke ( to lazy to go get some apple) 24 hr smoke. Should be chowing down about dinner time tomorrow!!!










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Stalling! Time for a long nap!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

where is the money shot?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

anticipation.
how was it? looks mighty fine.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got busy and ate it all, hahaha. Not really, hell I have left overs! I mixed up some more glaze and after deboning, pulling/slicing the shoulder, poured some over it and broiled it for 5 minutes. Same with the Butt, except a BBQ sauce. Damb it was all good. Jerky finished late and made about 6 lbs of bagged jerky!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

